# Kodak 400CN(c41) developed in Rodinal



## gsgary (Nov 4, 2012)

As promised i shot a roll of 15years out of date Kodak T400CN and developed it in Rodinal to see what happened, i think it would be much better if it was fresh film, shots are nothing special just wanted to experiment
All shots with M4 and Jupiter 12 35mm (gift from friend)

1 Archie shot wide open at F2.8






2





3





4





5


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2012)

I like the second photo of the street scene. The shadow of the creepy guy with the camera there on the left, that really makes the shot come together!! lol It never ceases to amaze me how film can be developed so wrongly, and yet come out so right! I used to shoot 400CN...I kind of liked it actually, even though its grain was soooooo much finer and smoother than my beloved Tri-X. Archie looks like he's grown into a fine boy!!! I remember when he was just a little pup! Keep on clickin' gsgary!!!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 4, 2012)

cheers mate, what do you mean creepy guy thats me


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2012)

gsgary said:


> cheers mate, what do you mean creepy guy thats me



Ahhh, you know, I'm just flicking you chit!!! Cheers!


----------



## JustinZ850 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice ones!  I'm really considering giving film a shot and develop my own B&W at home.  I've talked myself out of picking up an M6 atleast a dozen times, but don't think I can hold out much longer lol.

I gave you like #1000


----------



## gsgary (Nov 8, 2012)

JustinZ850 said:
			
		

> Nice ones!  I'm really considering giving film a shot and develop my own B&W at home.  I've talked myself out of picking up an M6 atleast a dozen times, but don't think I can hold out much longer lol.
> 
> I gave you like #1000



Cheers this should have been developed in colour chemicals but i used b+w chemicals
give in and get the M6 i have got an M4


----------



## timor (Nov 8, 2012)

Gary, are you getting this C-41 films for free ? The look of what you achieved is nice, but if you are buying those films it's maybe quite expensive.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 8, 2012)

timor said:
			
		

> Gary, are you getting this C-41 films for free ? The look of what you achieved is nice, but if you are buying those films it's maybe quite expensive.



Its all free, Ilford sent me 8 rolls of XP2, but the 400cn came in a big bag of films from an old Leica shooter at the club


----------



## timor (Nov 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

